# Stuff and Things > COVID & VACCINES >  They are using Nanotechnology in the vaccines, here is a link to prove it.

## WarriorRob

Understanding the nanotechnology in COVID-19 vaccines | CAS


I'm not sure to many people know this, pretty sure if they Knew ahead of time they wouldn't take the Jab. I don't know about anybody else, I sure as hell don't want any of this crap in my body :Angry20:  I hope I read that right, isn't that proof they are using Nanobots or whatever they are called :Thinking:

----------

Big Bird (10-12-2021),Big Dummy (10-09-2021)

----------


## Wildrose

> Understanding the nanotechnology in COVID-19 vaccines | CAS
> 
> 
> I'm not sure to many people know this, pretty sure if they Knew ahead of time they wouldn't take the Jab. I don't know about anybody else, I sure as hell don't want any of this crap in my body I hope I read that right, isn't that proof they are using Nanobots or whatever they are called


This isn't news, it's been known by everyone following the vaccine development and deployment from inception.

They are not "nano bots" they are "nano Particles".  Big difference.

Nano Bots are microscopic machines.

----------

JMWinPR (10-10-2021),Traddles (10-10-2021)

----------


## Northern Rivers

> This isn't news, it's been known by everyone following the vaccine development and deployment from inception.
> 
> They are not "nano bots" they are "nano Particles".  Big difference.
> 
> Nano Bots are microscopic machines.


Like Seven-of-Nine. Now, THAT's a piece 'o woik! Nyuk, nyuk, nyuk!  :Cool20:

----------

nonsqtr (10-10-2021)

----------


## Wildrose

> Like Seven-of-Nine. Now, THAT's a piece 'o woik! Nyuk, nyuk, nyuk!


I tried real hard not to think she was hot.  It didn't work.  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

nonsqtr (10-10-2021)

----------


## Wildrose

Try reading here Rob you might learn something.

Understanding the nanotechnology in COVID-19 vaccines | CAS

----------


## WarriorRob

> Try reading here Rob you might learn something.
> 
> Understanding the nanotechnology in COVID-19 vaccines | CAS


That's why I made the thread, like I said I have no Idea what Nanobots, Nanotechnology, Nanoparticles or whatever, when I read Nanoparticles I think Nanobots.

----------


## Wildrose

> That's why I made the thread, like I said I have no Idea what Nanobots, Nanotechnology, Nanoparticles or whatever, when I read Nanoparticles I think Nanobots.


Read and learn.  We're all born ignorant, stupid people choose to remain so.

----------


## WarriorRob

> Read and learn.  We're all born ignorant, stupid people choose to remain so.


Yeah also heard being booksmart means you have no common sense, other words stupid :Dontknow:

----------

BooBoo (10-10-2021),Quark (10-10-2021)

----------


## WarriorRob

I still don't want Lipid Nanoparticles in me ether why would anyone want to be experimented on :Dontknow:

----------

BooBoo (10-10-2021),Quark (10-10-2021)

----------


## Wildrose

> Yeah also heard being booksmart means you have no common sense, other words stupid


Yes, you probably heard that from someone who failed third grade math and language arts.

----------


## Wildrose

> I still don't want Lipid Nanoparticles in me ether why would anyone want to be experimented on


You already do.  Those lipids are part of what feeds your cells and makes up cell membranes.

That's why they work when added to the vaccine to deliver it to the targeted cells.

Over 6.5bn doses given world wide to date.  The data shows the "experiment" to be successful.

----------


## WarriorRob

> Yes, you probably heard that from someone who failed third grade math and language arts.


No actually I've seen it first hand in real life, proven people that stick their faces in Books or dwell on College campuses have no common sense, that's why people need to get their faces out of books and away from colleges every once in awhile, they might learn something in the real world. I've met a lot a people with college Degrees, mostly they are dumper than a box of Rocks, but they have that "Degree" :Smiley ROFLMAO: Besides College campuses are indoctrination centers for the brainwashed left.

----------

BooBoo (10-10-2021)

----------


## WarriorRob

> You already do.  Those lipids are part of what feeds your cells and makes up cell membranes.
> 
> That's why they work when added to the vaccine to deliver it to the targeted cells.
> 
> Over 6.5bn doses given world wide to date.  The data shows the "experiment" to be successful.


I thought i was talking to someone with some sense until you said the experiment was successful :Thinking: I think you need to do some research and learn something, thousands or hundreds of thousands maimed and thousands or hundreds of thousands dead is an success :Thinking:

----------

BooBoo (10-10-2021)

----------


## Northern Rivers

> I tried real hard not to think she was hot.  It didn't work.


All in all...there's a couple of 'em on Star trek. T'Pol...and...Janice Rand...Yeoman on the original series: WOW!


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Janice_Rand

----------


## Wildrose

> No actually I've seen it first hand in real life, proven people that stick their faces in Books or dwell on College campuses have no common sense, that's why people need to get their faces out of books and away from colleges every once in awhile, they might learn something in the real world. I've met a lot a people with college Degrees, mostly they are dumper than a box of Rocks, but they have that "Degree"Besides College campuses are indoctrination centers for the brainwashed left.


That's simply a lie.  Some people in academia have no real world experience or common sense but they in no way represent the whole.

There's a reason we don't let 8th grade drop outs build rockets, or do brain surgery, run major corporations or fly planes.

----------


## Wildrose

> All in all...there's a couple of 'em on Star trek. T'Pol...and...Janice Rand...Yeoman on the original series: WOW!
> 
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Janice_Rand


And the bald headed gal that got married to VJER.... .

----------


## Wildrose

> I thought i was talking to someone with some sense until you said the experiment was successfulI think you need to do some research and learn something, thousands or hundreds of thousands maimed and thousands or hundreds of thousands dead is an success


There is of course no evidence to support that claim.  I thought you were just ignorant and educable but this is starting to appear to be intentional.

----------


## WarriorRob

> That's simply a lie.  Some people in academia have no real world experience or common sense but they in no way represent the whole.
> 
> There's a reason we don't let 8th grade drop outs build rockets, or do brain surgery, run major corporations or fly planes.


Is that why you're not in those fields :Thinking: Was that your way of trying to insult me or something, how do you know I don't have a "Degree" I guess since you seem to have won the argument on the nanoparticle discussion, think you need to stop while you think you're ahead, my opinion :Dontknow:

----------

BooBoo (10-10-2021)

----------


## WarriorRob

> There is of course no evidence to support that claim.  I thought you were just ignorant and educable but this is starting to appear to be intentional.


I posted many threads and videos to support it, you even mentioned VAERS, even on their site it shows the maiming. I'll ask you how many Deaths and Maiming are acceptable.

----------

BooBoo (10-10-2021)

----------


## Wildrose

> Is that why you're not in those fieldsWas that your way of trying to insult me or something, how do you know I don't have a "Degree" I guess since you seem to have won the argument on the nanoparticle discussion, think you need to stop while you think you're ahead, my opinion


My Under grad degrees were in Wildlife Sciences and Field Biology, My masters in Biology.

I never had a plan to remain in academia and I got kind of caught up with a career in the US Army.

After a successful career there I ran my own businesses, and retired.  Then I went back into business in my current field simply because I love it.

What have you achieved in life?

----------


## Wildrose

> I posted many threads and videos to support it, you even mentioned VAERS, even on their site it shows the maiming. I'll ask you how many Deaths and Maiming are acceptable.


No, you posted BS from conspiracy nuts and not a single verifiable fact.

VAERS does not support your argument either in any way.

How many recorded deaths attributed to the vaccine are shown on VAERS?

How many "maimed", maimed means permanently harmed, scared, disfigured, or dismembered.

What is the reported number of confirmed fatalities due to the vaccines?

Any drug or vaccine is going to have some percentage of people who react badly to them.

None of the vaccines are showing high numbers of serious reactions or complications.

----------


## WarriorRob

> No, you posted BS from conspiracy nuts and not a single verifiable fact.
> 
> VAERS does not support your argument either in any way.
> 
> How many recorded deaths attributed to the vaccine are shown on VAERS?
> 
> How many "maimed", maimed means permanently harmed, scared, disfigured, or dismembered.
> 
> What is the reported number of confirmed fatalities due to the vaccines?
> ...


 :Geez:

----------

BooBoo (10-10-2021)

----------


## Wildrose

> 


So once again you punt and run when asked to answer questions in order to support your arguments.

This is becoming a habit for you.

----------


## WarriorRob

> So once again you punt and run when asked to answer questions in order to support your arguments.
> 
> This is becoming a habit for you.


What argument do you have that makes these vaccines so great, nothing that's what you have. The vaccines are crap and you know it.

----------

BooBoo (10-10-2021)

----------


## WarriorRob

> So once again you punt and run when asked to answer questions in order to support your arguments.
> 
> This is becoming a habit for you.


https://thepoliticsforums.com/thread...about-Vaccines


Watch this video maybe you will figure it out, maybe :Dontknow:

----------

BooBoo (10-10-2021)

----------


## Wildrose

> What argument do you have that makes these vaccines so great, nothing that's what you have. The vaccines are crap and you know it.


All the data I've posted repeatedly showing them to be safe and effective.

What's The bigger number, 1.67% or .0414%?

----------


## Wildrose

> https://thepoliticsforums.com/thread...about-Vaccines
> 
> 
> Watch this video maybe you will figure it out, maybe


You make the claims it's up to you to support them.

----------


## WarriorRob

> All the data I've posted repeatedly showing them to be safe and effective.
> 
> What's The bigger number, 1.67% or .0414%?


https://thepoliticsforums.com/thread...the-death-Jabs


Very safe and effective :Geez:

----------

BooBoo (10-10-2021),phoenyx (10-10-2021)

----------


## Wildrose

> https://thepoliticsforums.com/thread...the-death-Jabs
> 
> 
> Very safe and effective


Unsubstantiated nonsense.

Again, what are the hard numbers of deaths and serious adverse reactions that have been confirmed as being caused by the vaccines?

Out of how many total people vaccinated?

Once again..... .

What's The bigger number, 1.67% or .0414%?

----------


## WarriorRob

> Unsubstantiated nonsense.
> 
> Again, what are the hard numbers of deaths and serious adverse reactions that have been confirmed as being caused by the vaccines?
> 
> Out of how many total people vaccinated?
> 
> Once again..... .
> 
> What's The bigger number, 1.67% or .0414%?


Did you even watch the video of the maiming of those kids, what the hell is wrong with you anyway.

----------

BooBoo (10-10-2021)

----------


## Wildrose

> Did you even watch the video of the maiming of those kids, what the hell is wrong with you anyway.


Why do you keep avoiding such a simple question.  It's not a trick.

What's The bigger number, 1.67% or .0414%?

----------


## Wildrose

> Did you even watch the video of the maiming of those kids, what the hell is wrong with you anyway.


What the hell is wrong with you Rob?  Why do you keep dodging simple questions?

----------


## WarriorRob

> What the hell is wrong with you Rob?  Why do you keep dodging simple questions?


What the % that mean nothing :Thinking: are they out of 1 million, 2 million, 3 million, 100 million, what's your point :Dontknow:

----------


## Wildrose

> What the % that mean nothingare they out of 1 million, 2 million, 3 million, 100 million, what's your point


Percentages don't change wether it's 1's, 10's, 1000's, or 1,000,000,000's as long as the ratio remains constant.

----------


## WarriorRob

> Percentages don't change wether it's 1's, 10's, 1000's, or 1,000,000,000's as long as the ratio remains constant.


 :Thinking:

----------


## UKSmartypants

> Understanding the nanotechnology in COVID-19 vaccines | CAS
> 
> 
> I'm not sure to many people know this, pretty sure if they Knew ahead of time they wouldn't take the Jab. I don't know about anybody else, I sure as hell don't want any of this crap in my body I hope I read that right, isn't that proof they are using Nanobots or whatever they are called



No. it isnt. At all.

But it IS a perfect example of an idiot reading a science article with utterly no grasp of what its about.

Its nothing to do with nanobots.

Every cell in your body has a LIPID BODY, it what separates the oil based parts of the cell from the water based parts of the cell.  If the lipid body ruptures, the cell dies. They are vital to your continued , pointless existence, Rob.

The COVID vaccines use a type of lipid body, called a liposome,  as a chemical transport, except the lipiosome is hundreds of times smaller than the same structure in a human cell, so small in fact, it can be called nanotechnology.

I repeat, its nothing to do with nanobots

People like you are a fucking menace, rob, you seize on an article with no real grasp of what its about, then generate a chunk of alarmist fake news to trumpet about. This is why most of the contents of this sub forum is a load of complete and utter bollox. You and several other people here need to be banned from quoting science journals in order to lower the Bullshit Index of the subforum.

----------


## JMWinPR

> Like Seven-of-Nine. Now, THAT's a piece 'o woik! Nyuk, nyuk, nyuk!


I always felt that S.T. deteriorated to the level of Star Wars films after the first three, when Shatner left.

----------


## Wildrose

> I always felt that S.T. deteriorated to the level of Star Wars films after the first three, when Shatner left.


I grew up on the original Trek.

I've actually enjoyed the new Star Trek Movies.  There was a long disappointing period after Shatner died but Chris Pine and the new crew I think are doing a lot of justice to the original.

----------


## Wildrose

> No. it isnt. At all.
> 
> But it IS a perfect example of an idiot reading a science article with utterly no grasp of what its about.
> 
> Its nothing to do with nanobots.
> 
> Every cell in your body has a LIPID BODY, it what separates the oil based parts of the cell from the water based parts of the cell.  If the lipid body ruptures, the cell dies. They are vital to your continued , pointless existence, Rob.
> 
> The COVID vaccines use a type of lipid body, called a liposome,  as a chemical transport, except the lipiosome is hundreds of times smaller than the same structure in a human cell, so small in fact, it can be called nanotechnology.
> ...


Don't be quite so hard on Rob.  I'm still working on his basic math skills so he can begin to actually understand some of this.  

If he can solve 1.67/.0414 there may yet be hope for him.


 :Smiley20:

----------


## UKSmartypants

Here's how ridiculous this thread is.


This is Nivea Q10   Multi action Pampering Oil, its a skin softening and wrinkle removing oil women put on their faces.  It contains virtually the same nanoliposome  (2-[(polyethylene glycol)-2000]-N,N-bitetradecylacetamide) as the Pfizer vaccine. Millions of bottles  of this stuff are sold every year, used by women all over the planet. There are hundreds of such cosmetics from a dozen manufacturers that use nanoliposomes. 


I dont see the antivaxxers rushing to accuse Nivea of some sort of devious plan to enslave women using skin oil.  I dont see women falling to the ground dead five minutes after using it.


Of all the bullshit posted in this subforum, this thread has to be a strong competitor for the Silver Challenge Cup winner

----------

Wildrose (10-10-2021)

----------


## Freewill

From the CDC, believe as you will.  Even with this information, the mRNA vaccine is still an experimental biological agent which has never been used in such a widespread way.  Again, I'm pro-choice on vaccines.

Vaccine ingredients vary by manufacturer. None of the vaccines contain eggs, gelatin, latex, or preservatives. All COVID-19 vaccines are *free from metals* such as iron, nickel, cobalt, lithium, and rare earth alloys. They are also free from manufactured products such as microelectronics, electrodes, carbon nanotubes, or nanowire semiconductors.
To learn more about the ingredients in authorized COVID-19 vaccines, see

Pfizer-BioNTech COVID-19 Vaccine Overview and SafetyModerna COVID-19 Vaccine Overview and SafetyJohnson & Johnson’s Janssen COVID-19 Vaccine Overview and SafetyIngredients Included in COVID-19 Vaccines
Frequently Asked Questions about COVID-19 Vaccination | CDC

----------


## nonsqtr

> I still don't want Lipid Nanoparticles in me ether why would anyone want to be experimented on


 :Smile: 

Relax. It's not that bad.

The technology in question is called "liposomes".

A liposome, is a lipid bilayer with something inside of it. Kind of like a vesicle, kind of like a neurotransmitter at a synapse.

Every cell membrane is a lipid bilayer, the difference is that the hydrocarbons in artificial liposomes are "slightly different" from the ones in nature. They use the ones that are easy to manipulate in the laboratory. The idea is, you start with a layer and put the contents on one side of it,  and then you get the layer to break up and surround the contents in little glopules.

This is old technology, it's been around for 30 years. They use it to deliver cancer drugs and such.

----------

Wildrose (10-10-2021)

----------


## Freewill

The pro-vaccine side seems to exaggerate the effectiveness of the jab and down play the risks.

They say things that just don't make sense then expect us to just believe them about things we can't possibly know if true.  Such as telling us that the vaccine will prevent new infections but then tell us that the un-vaccinated are putting the vaccinated at risk.  

They will tell us that the mRNA vaccines have been used for years, which is totally not true, experimented with but never used, until now.  

They tell us things like follow the science but then tell us it is mandatory our kids wear useless masks disregarding the science all together.  

They say follow the science but fire doctor and nurses who I would think understand the science and what is going on better than the layman.

It is really hard to believe what the pro-vaxers are saying when after a year of their draconian measures the infection rate is even higher then it was at the start.  I guess the only argument is that without those measures it would be even worse. 

Which begs the question for me, why when the infection/death rate was much lower the government forced draconian actions against citizens.  But now that it is 300 percent worse, they are lifting most of the draconian actions?  Did they give up or did we just move on as we should have in the first place?

the masks have to be the biggest placebo in history.  Walk into a Lowes and the employees are forced to wear a mask while surrounded by those who are not.  ridiculous things like that make people question the rationality of what we are doing.

----------


## Frankenvoter

> That's simply a lie.  Some people in academia have no real world experience or common sense but they in no way represent the whole.
> 
> There's a reason we don't let 8th grade drop outs build rockets, or do brain surgery, run major corporations or fly planes.


Wasn't Einstein a high school dropout? You're smug is set to "ooze" today.

----------

BooBoo (10-10-2021)

----------


## Freewill

Here is another reason that the anti-vaxers don't believe the government:

'That’s a Lie': Biden Falsely Claims That Vaccinated People 'Cannot Spread' COVID-19 | DJHJ Media

----------

BooBoo (10-10-2021)

----------


## Freewill

> Wasn't Einstein a high school dropout? You're smug is set to "ooze" today.


Correct, along with these people:

Thomas Edison  Benjamin Franklin  Bill Gates  Albert Einstein  John D. Rockefeller  Walt Disney  Richard Branson  George Burns  Colonel Sanders  Charles Dickens  Elton John  Ray Kroc  Harry Houdini  Ringo Starr  Princess Diana

Some more notable then others, some just don't fit into the cookie cutter.

----------

BooBoo (10-10-2021),Frankenvoter (10-10-2021)

----------


## Traddles

> This isn't news, it's been known by everyone following the vaccine development and deployment from inception.
> 
> They are not "nano bots" they are "nano Particles".  Big difference.
> 
> Nano Bots are microscopic machines.


Yeah, from the linked article:




> Lipid nanoparticles are a vital component of the Pfizer/BioNTech and Moderna mRNA COVID-19 vaccines, playing a key role in protecting and transporting the mRNA effectively to the right place in cells. They are next generation liposomes that use nanotechnology and are well suited to stable and efficient delivery of various therapeutics. 
> 
> Although mRNA vaccines have received much global interest as they are a new type of drug, *lipid nanoparticles have held a recognised position in the mainstream of drug delivery systems (DDS) since the discovery of liposomes in the 1960s*. Let us take a closer look at what liposomes are, their evolution and potential for use in other industries.


So lipid nanoparticles have been in use for some 50 years, +/-10%. But there're vaccines to bogeymanize! And "lipid nanoparticles" and "Nanotechnology" sound scarier than _ultra-tiny fat particles_.

----------

BooBoo (10-10-2021),Call_me_Ishmael (10-10-2021),Wildrose (10-10-2021)

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

Uh oh.... this will cause some anticovidvaxers to question whether there really is a god...Dr Mercola's Liposomal Vitamins

liposomal-vitamin-c-for-kids-30-capsules-dr-mercola-000.jpg

*Dear GOD ...liposomes for kids ...*.
What the hell has happened to this country!

----------

BooBoo (10-10-2021),Wildrose (10-10-2021)

----------


## covfefe saved us

> Yeah also heard being booksmart means you have no common sense, other words stupid


He is impressed with himself, isn't he. :Yepp:

----------

BooBoo (10-10-2021)

----------


## Wildrose

> Wasn't Einstein a high school dropout? You're smug is set to "ooze" today.


Try again.




> Our usual picture of Albert Einstein is as he appeared at Princeton: white-haired,elderly, perhaps a little rumpled.2It was a much younger Einstein who in 1905 published a series of papers that set the course of twentieth-century physics. But theEinstein to whom I wish to introduce you tonight is younger yet, and much lessfamiliar. In 1894, at the age of 15, he had dropped out of ‘high school’—a classicalgymnasium in Munich—and had spent the next year or so with his family in Italy.3In1895, he took and failed the entrance examination at the Eidgen¨ossiche TechnischeHochschule (hereafter the ETH) in Zurich—Federal Institute of Technology wouldbe a loose translation. He then spent a year in a Swiss high school, from which hegraduated in the spring of 1896. That diploma permitted him to enroll in the ETH,which he attended until his graduation in the summer of 1900


He also was awarded 7 Honorary Doctorates and a Nobel Prize in Physics.

Other than his short time working as a patent clerk and working in his uncle's Electrical Engineering business his entire life was spent in Academia.

https://employees.csbsju.edu/cgearha...Ein_Symp92.pdf

He never flew a plane, performed surgery, ran a major corporation or any of the other things I detailed either.

Einstein was a theoretician, he even needed help to do the math.

----------


## Wildrose

> Yeah, from the linked article:
> 
> 
> 
> So lipid nanoparticles have been in use for some 50 years, +/-10%. But there're vaccines to bogeymanize! And "lipid nanoparticles" and "Nanotechnology" sound scarier than _ultra-tiny fat particles_.


These people have been fed a steady diet of bullshit from the conspiracy nuts and quacks for more than a year now.

The trouble is they don't know enough to realize it.

----------


## WarriorRob

I least I was man enough to admit that I missread or missunderstood what I read about NanoTechnology, Lipid Nanoparticles and I seem to be wrong about what I posted unlike some pricks on here.  I didn't expect to be attacked by a bunch of F*cking cowards, kind of figured a few pricks on here would go on the attack once I admitted that I missread or missunderstood what I posted because that's what the smartasses, pricks and Cowards do. I see the gloves are off now after reading the insults directed at me. It seems some members on here can have free reign to do and say whatever they want. I'll just say to the Mob smartasses and pricks on here, you know who you are, you can kiss my F*cking ass  :Finger:

----------

BooBoo (10-10-2021)

----------


## El Guapo

> Like Seven-of-Nine. Now, THAT's a piece 'o woik! Nyuk, nyuk, nyuk!


They shoulda named her Nine-of-ten  :Cool:

----------

BooBoo (10-10-2021),Wildrose (10-10-2021)

----------


## Wildrose

> I least I was man enough to admit that I missread or missunderstood what I read about NanoTechnology, Lipid Nanoparticles and I seem to be wrong about what I posted unlike some pricks on here.  I didn't expect to be attacked by a bunch of F*cking cowards, kind of figured a few pricks on here would go on the attack once I admitted that I missread or missunderstood what I posted because that's what the smartasses, pricks and Cowards do. I see the gloves are off now after reading the insults directed at me. It seems some members on here can have free reign to do and say whatever they want. I'll just say to the Mob smartasses and pricks on here, you know who you are, you can kiss my F*cking ass


You weren't attacked, nobody even called you out by name.

You're way the hell outta line.

----------


## Wildrose

> Correct, along with these people:
> 
> Thomas Edison  Benjamin Franklin  Bill Gates  Albert Einstein  John D. Rockefeller  Walt Disney  Richard Branson  George Burns  Colonel Sanders  Charles Dickens  Elton John  Ray Kroc  Harry Houdini  Ringo Starr  Princess Diana
> 
> Some more notable then others, some just don't fit into the cookie cutter.


Other than marrying a Royal what did Dianna ever do of note?

----------


## WarriorRob

> You weren't attacked, nobody even called you out by name.
> 
> You're way the hell outta line.


I'm way out of line :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

BooBoo (10-10-2021)

----------


## Wildrose

> I'm way out of line


Yes.

----------


## WarriorRob

> Yes.


I suggest you go back and read some of the pricks post directed at me in this thread, then come back and say it wasn't directed at me personally. We talked enough last night or early this morning. leave me the hell alone an go harrass someone else for a change :Angry20:

----------

BooBoo (10-10-2021)

----------


## Wildrose

> I suggest you go back and read some of the pricks post directed at me in this thread, then come back and say it wasn't directed at me personally. We talked enough last night or early this morning. leave me the hell alone an go harrass someone else for a change


 You aren't being harassed, you made a fool of yourself and you know it and now you're lashing out as a result.

----------


## El Guapo

Didn't you just return after getting banned for acting like this?

----------

BooBoo (10-10-2021)

----------


## Wildrose

> Didn't you just return after getting banned for acting like this?


No, you're barking out of the wrong end again.

----------


## El Guapo

Oh ya. Sure it was. That was you. Learned nothing from it, I see.

----------

BooBoo (10-10-2021)

----------


## Wildrose

> Oh ya. Sure it was. That was you. Learned nothing from it, I see.


No, and you probably ought to troll elsewhere since you don't know what you're talking about.

----------


## El Guapo

I guess we can add 'liar' to your (somewhat lengthy) list of noisome attributes.

----------

BooBoo (10-10-2021)

----------


## Wildrose

> I guess we can add 'liar' to your (somewhat lengthy) list of noisome attributes.


You remain both rude and wrong.  At least you're consistent.  I suggest you take it up with Trinity.

----------


## WarriorRob

> I guess we can add 'liar' to your (somewhat lengthy) list of noisome attributes.


This WR fella just loves to get into heated exchanges. He insults people all the time, then when someone pushes back they are out of line :Thinking:  Have fun with this piece of work.

----------

BooBoo (10-10-2021)

----------


## BooBoo

08-27-2021, 10:02 PM 				 			 			 				 					#15 *"________* is banned for  30 days  for harassing members and personal attack on the admin."




> I am an expert. You are not.


Sounds kind of Fami*liar*

----------

El Guapo (10-10-2021),WarriorRob (10-10-2021)

----------


## El Guapo

> This WR fella just loves to get into heated exchanges. He insults people all the time, then when someone pushes back they are out of line Have fun with this piece of work.


Wild Rice lives in his own reality. I don't concern myself with him.

----------

BooBoo (10-10-2021),WarriorRob (10-10-2021)

----------


## El Guapo

> You remain both rude and wrong.  At least you're consistent.  I suggest you take it up with Trinity.


Take _what_ up?  :Loco: 


 rhetorical: additional non sequitur replies not required

----------

BooBoo (10-10-2021)

----------


## Wildrose

> Take _what_ up? 
> 
> 
>  rhetorical: additional non sequitur replies not required


The facts.  My ban was a mistake.  That mistake was corrected.  Again, take it up with Trinnity and get your facts straight.

----------

Call_me_Ishmael (10-10-2021)

----------


## Frankenvoter

> Try again.
> 
> 
> 
> He also was awarded 7 Honorary Doctorates and a Nobel Prize in Physics.
> 
> Other than his short time working as a patent clerk and working in his uncle's Electrical Engineering business his entire life was spent in Academia.
> 
> https://employees.csbsju.edu/cgearha...Ein_Symp92.pdf
> ...


Dont matter to me, I dislike cerebrals who make a point of pointing out how much more "educated" they are than the people they're talking down to.

----------


## Wildrose

> Dont matter to me, I dislike cerebrals who make a point of pointing out how much more "educated" they are than the people they're talking down to.


Then you probably shouldn't bring it up, particularly when you're wrong.

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

> Dont matter to me, I dislike cerebrals who make a point of pointing out how much more "educated" they are than the people they're talking down to.


Is arithmetic considered an "educated" cerebral skill in your mind? 


Asking for a friend.

----------


## Wildrose

> Is arithmetic considered an "educated" cerebral skill in your mind? 
> 
> 
> Asking for a friend.


Personally I think it was quite educational to find out that Harvard is just a high school.  Weren't you?

----------


## Frankenvoter

> Then you probably shouldn't bring it up, particularly when you're wrong.


I'll bring up whatever I want to

----------


## Frankenvoter

> Is arithmetic considered an "educated" cerebral skill in your mind? 
> 
> 
> Asking for a friend.


Just anyone with a swelled head over their supposed educational superiority to others.

----------


## Wildrose

> I'll bring up whatever I want to


A wise man once said, "If the opposition wants to make a fool of themselves, never stand in their way.".

More people should remember that.

----------


## Frankenvoter

> A wise man once said, "If the opposition wants to make a fool of themselves, never stand in their way.".
> 
> More people should remember that.


Like yourself?

----------


## Wildrose

> Like yourself?


I'm not the one making a fool of himself.

Einstein was not a drop out, he completed h is degree and became a teacher and later earned a wall full of honorary doctorates.

Bill Gates and Steve jobs et al were not HS dropouts as you claimed.

Reaching back to the 16th century when almost all young males had to give up formal schooling at some point to go to work to support their families was disingenuous at best considering both the times and conditions in the US and the fact that Jefferson, Washington, and Franklin all continued their educations throughout their lives and were noted as quite learned in both science and classics.

There are almost 8 billion people on the planet today, just what percentage of them do you think will ever earn a million dollars or invent something that changes the lives of all mankind without so much as a HS diploma?

Dropping out is not a path to success.  The handful of drop outs that do manage to succeed,  succeed in spirt of being drop outs, not because of it.

----------


## Frankenvoter

> I'm not the one making a fool of himself.
> 
> Einstein was not a drop out, he completed h is degree and became a teacher and later earned a wall full of honorary doctorates.
> 
> Bill Gates and Steve jobs et al were not HS dropouts as you claimed.
> 
> Reaching back to the 16th century when almost all young males had to give up formal schooling at some point to go to work to support their families was disingenuous at best considering both the times and conditions in the US and the fact that Jefferson, Washington, and Franklin all continued their educations throughout their lives and were noted as quite learned in both science and classics.
> 
> There are almost 8 billion people on the planet today, just what percentage of them do you think will ever earn a million dollars or invent something that changes the lives of all mankind without so much as a HS diploma?
> ...


I'm supposed to care what your critique of my knowledge is?

----------


## UKSmartypants

I thought Id killed the nonsense in this thread in post #40

Time to lock it, @Trinnity

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

> I thought Id killed the nonsense in this thread in post #40
> 
> Time to lock it, @Trinnity


While I agree with you on it being nonsense... 
She did confine the nonsense to a single subforum.  I could ask for nothing else. 

I prefer to let the people who get excited about this go on about it. It's been an education for me. I never thought your average political forum person was so damn stupid.  Now I know better.

----------


## WarriorRob

> While I agree with you on it being nonsense... 
> She did confine the nonsense to a single subforum.  I could ask for nothing else. 
> 
> I prefer to let the people who get excited about this go on about it. It's been an education for me. I never thought your average political forum person was so damn stupid.  Now I know better.



I see Call_me_Ismell doing what he does best calling people names again and stinking up the place, wouldn't expect anything less :Terribletowel:   :Angry20:  :Angry20:

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

> I see Call_me_Ismell doing what he does best calling people names again and stinking up the place, wouldn't expect anything less


I called someone a name?  Who?


https://thepoliticsforums.com/thread...=1#post2878653

----------


## WarriorRob

> I called someone a name?  Who?
> 
> 
> https://thepoliticsforums.com/thread...=1#post2878653


Read post #7  :Thinking:

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

> Read post #7 seven


And what's that have to do with you complaining of me mentioning "stupid" when you did the same thing in the same thread?

----------


## WarriorRob

> While I agree with you on it being nonsense... 
> She did confine the nonsense to a single subforum.  I could ask for nothing else. 
> 
> I prefer to let the people who get excited about this go on about it. It's been an education for me. I never thought your average political forum person was so damn stupid.  Now I know better.


When you wrote "I never thought your average political forum person was so dahm stupid" I just wonder where that insult was aimed at :Thinking:

----------


## WarriorRob

> And what's that have to do with you complaining of me mentioning "stupid" when you did the same thing in the same thread?


I'm the type of person that can be pushed to a point with insults, then I push back. I admitted I was wrong about Nanotechnology and nanoparticles why are you still pushing the insults.

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

> When you wrote "I never thought your average political forum person was so dahm stupid" I just wonder where that insult was aimed at


Well, until the common repeated use of the word "sheep" to describe those who got vaxed is deemed to be a personal attack/insult upon me, I wouldn't let it bother you. General statements about large numbers of people are not personal attacks.... which I'm sure you will agree with considering that you called those of us with a higher education stupid.

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

> I'm the type of person that can be pushed to a point with insults, then I push back. I admitted I was wrong about Nanotechnology and nanoparticles why are you still pushing the insults.


Well if you arn't going on about nanoshit, why do you think my post was referring to you?

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

By the way            @WarriorRob... you aren't the typical "average" . I can tell you are honestly searching for the truth.  But unfortunately, others here support your biases - legitimate biases, I might add - better than I do against a deceptive government and encroaching totalitarianism with sensational quackery. I share those biases but I don't need to believe nuttery in order to know that we are being attacked and that mandates are wrong.


*Added*

     @WarriorRob.. also... there are several problems with using nuttery to convince people that mandates are wrong:

1) the nuttery is easily proven false.  Once proven false to even the diehard antivaxer, they may conclude that all negative things about the vax are false and go to the opposite extreme, believing that they have been totally lied to by antivaxers, and willingly embrace the mandate. The vax is not perfect and they need to carefully consider what the facts are.. not ignore them nor believe hyperbole against them.

2) the nuttery is easily proven false.  Yes.. the second problem is that a court of law that is run by lawyers and judges won't pay attention to name calling and accusations (like those I endure) of being a Biden supporter, big pharma supporter, Fauci supporter and will get to the facts which will completely negate any anti-vax evidence based on the easily refuted nuttery. That will leave our side ( yes .."our", because I am against vax mandates too) empty handed or nearly so since they they would have spent valuable resources on nuttery that they should have spent on our Constitutional freedoms. The opposing side will cite 1905 and we need to provide overwhelming evidence that technology in the past 115 years creates a different environment than what existed in 1905 and that the weight of public safety can still take precedence in a SCOTUS decision but that the safety can be assured using newer technologies... ability to detect antibodies, for example.

Thus, the fearmongers that disseminate nonsense are enemies of our freedom.  Believe what you will. That's where I'm coming from.

----------

Wildrose (10-14-2021)

----------


## WarriorRob

> Well, until the common repeated use of the word "sheep" to describe those who got vaxed is deemed to be a personal attack/insult upon me, I wouldn't let it bother you. General statements about large numbers of people are not personal attacks.... which I'm sure you will agree with considering that you called those of us with a higher education stupid.


I don't think I mentioned sheep, maybe I did :Dontknow:  I really don't understand why people would put an experimental vaccine in there bodies, where is the logic behind that :Thinking:  lets just say we both insulted each other, I've been arguing with your buddy about complete nonsense. I joined this forum because it's mostly Conservative and most get along.

----------


## WarriorRob

> By the way       @WarriorRob... you aren't the typical "average" . I can tell you are honestly searching for the truth.  But unfortunately, others here support your biases - legitimate biases, I might add - better than I do against a deceptive government and encroaching totalitarianism with sensational quackery. I share those biases but I don't need to believe nuttery in order to know that we are being attacked and that mandates are wrong.


Fair enough.

----------


## Kodiak

> I thought Id killed the nonsense in this thread in post #40
> 
> Time to lock it, @Trinnity


You wanted these types of threads in their own forum.   Now you've got your wish and you're still not happy about it.  

Like I have said before if these are so bothersome to you, just stay out of them.   But you just can't seem to resist.

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

> I joined this forum because it's mostly Conservative and most get along.


Yep. I've done my tours of duty fighting libs and progs in other forums. I do very little of that now. And I don't want to. I know their tricks.   I wanted what you might call political/cultural fellowship here and thought I had found it.

----------


## WarriorRob

> Yep. I've done my tours of duty fighting libs and progs in other forums. I do very little of that now. And I don't want to. I know their tricks.   I wanted what you might call political/cultural fellowship here and thought I had found it.


 :Thumbsup20:

----------


## Wildrose

> I'm supposed to care what your critique of my knowledge is?


The facts say you were wrong, I simply pointed out the facts and the fallacy of your "logic".

----------


## Trinnity

:Sofa:

----------


## ruthless terrier

actually there ARE nanoparticles in the vaccine .. lipid nanoparticles are what delivers the mRNA. so that should qualify as nanotechnology rolleyes.gif

----------

